# Jahreszahl trennen für Wochentagberechnen



## deinSchatten (19. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

ich versuche grade langsam mit Java programmieren zu lernen.
als Aufgabe habe ich bekommen, dass der Wochentag eines Datums ausgegeben werden soll.
Die Formel zur Berechnung und die Eingabeparameter sind festvorgegeben in der Aufgabe:

```
public class WochentagBerechner {
```


```
public void berechneWochentag(int tag, int monat, int jahr) {
```
Formel:
w = (d + (26 * (m + 1))/10 + (5 * y)/4 + c/4 + 5 * c 1) mod 7
- d steht für den Tag
- m steht für den Monat
- y bezeichnet sind die letzten beiden Ziffern des Jahres
- c ist das Jahrhundert
- w ist der Wochentag, wobei 0 für Sonntag und 6 für Samstag steht

soweit ist alles klar wie ich die Ausgabe hinbekommen. Mein Problem ist, aus der vierstellige Jahreszahl das Jahrhundert und die letzten beiden Ziffern zu erhalten. Wie kann ich das machen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## FArt (19. Apr 2010)

Entweder in Text umwandeln, oder, besser noch einfach teilen: Ganzzahldivision und Modulo.


----------



## faetzminator (19. Apr 2010)

```
int y = jahr % 100;
int c = jahr / 100;
```


----------



## Gast2 (19. Apr 2010)

ich würde es mit dem DateFormat machen
DateFormat (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)


----------



## deinSchatten (19. Apr 2010)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> ```
> int y = jahr % 100;
> int c = jahr / 100;
> ```



Vielen Dank. Oftmals denkt man einfach zu umständlich


----------

